# The Big Questions (Interfaith Dialog Videos From BBC)



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there any evidence for God?

BBC The Big questions:Is there evidence for God? 15/1/12 (FULL Version) Adam Deen - YouTube!


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Does Heaven Exist?

Atheist Bitchslap on The BIG QUESTIONS [Does Heaven Exist] - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Evolution

The Big Questions - Is It Time For All Religions To Accept Evolution - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Abortion

BBC The Big Questions - Abortion - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Is there a difference between a religion and a cult?

Is There a Difference Between a Religion and a Cult? (The Big Questions) (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube

Is There a Difference Between a Religion and a Cult? (The Big Questions) (Part 2 of 2) - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Is Porm bad for society?

The big questions - Is Porn Bad for Society   Part A - YouTube

The big questions - Is Porn Bad for Society   Part B - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Are many gods better than one?

Are Many Gods Better Than One? (The Big Questions) - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Is Fundamentalism undermining faith?
Is Fundamentalism Undermining Faith? (The Big Questions) (Part 1 of 3) - YouTube

Is Fundamentalism Undermining Faith? (BBC The Big Questions) (Part 2 of 3) - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=J764MYqkNto


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Is Atheism intolerant?

The big questions - Is Atheism an Intolerant Belief - YouTube
The Big Questions - Atheists Versus Religious - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it time for all religions to accept evolution?

Is it time for all religions to accept evolution? - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Is religion good for children?

Is Religion Good For Children? (The Big Questions) (Part 1 of 2) - YouTube


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 5, 2013)

Should we tolerate the intolerant?

Should We Tolerate The Intolerant? - YouTube


----------



## findingmyway (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you Spnadmin ji for all your effort in uploading these videos. I had them on while working yesterday and there are some interesting ideas raised. It is interesting that all the religion related arguments are based around the Abrahamic faiths and some of the atheists arguments do not hold for Sikhs and Sikhi. There is very little Sikh representation on the programmes so you have inspired me to apply to be an audience member!


----------



## Kanwaljit.Singh (Mar 6, 2013)

In the *Should we tolerate the intolerant?* video, half the time that ortho Muslim guy was talking, the lady and some people in the audience were laughing. They were undermining what he was saying and not giving him the fair chance to speak. I wonder if I am the only one who saw this


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 6, 2013)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> In the *Should we tolerate the intolerant?* video, half the time that ortho Muslim guy was talking, the lady and some people in the audience were laughing. They were undermining what he was saying and not giving him the fair chance to speak. I wonder if I am the only one who saw this



Not only is that behavior rude and uncivilized, it really is bothersome to someone who is trying to learn something and can't concentrate for all the tom-foolery.


----------



## yummy (Mar 6, 2013)

findingmyway said:


> There is very little Sikh representation on the programmes so you have inspired me to apply to be an audience member!



You're right, they are hardly on there. Have you watched SE06E07 of The Big Questions, labelled "Is it too late to renew the Catholic Church? And do we need ten new commandments?" (It's this episode: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O51-dAkughY - can't see it posted on this thread anywhere so forgive me if I've overlooked it!) There is a Singh in the audience and also another Singh on the actual panel. The one in the audience does make a comment and the one on the panel does talk a little later in relation to the second question and quotes from the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji to make his point. 

They also appeared in the following weeks episode that was held in St Paul's Cathedral although I didn't watch that particular episode so don't know whether they were actually on the panel/audience members or if they even spoke.


----------



## spnadmin (Mar 6, 2013)

yummy ji

Thank you for the additional links. I did not post all links to all available episodes. I tried to find episodes that were not about any one particular faith but had more general interest. And I was  hoping that individuals would also contribute as you did.


----------



## findingmyway (Mar 6, 2013)

Kanwaljit Singh said:


> In the *Should we tolerate the intolerant?* video, half the time that ortho Muslim guy was talking, the lady and some people in the audience were laughing. They were undermining what he was saying and not giving him the fair chance to speak. I wonder if I am the only one who saw this



I originally heard that debate on the radio a few months ago as these play (or used to at least) on radio 4 too and I don't own a telly. Thankfully I didn't have that distraction. I remember being quite shocked at some of the things the muslim guy was saying. Having said that the worst behaviour was by the porn industry workers who didn't let anyone else speak!! Reflection of the values they stand for?


----------



## findingmyway (Mar 7, 2013)

Effect of immigration on morality
Do we have the right to offend
Does the devil exist

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=of-8Q3HySjE


----------

